# Advice for Future Officer



## Ammo12 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am new to this forum and not yet a police officer. I am currently deployed with the Mass Air Guard in the AOR and will be home in late May. I sit decently high enough on the list and signed a card (non vet status, resident). Is there anything I can do in my free time to prepare myself for a potential interview and seat in the academy? I am less than one semester from a BA in CJ.

What else can I do to better prepare myself for this opportunity?


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Worcester? Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Research. Asked and answered ad nauseam.


----------

